
50 Year Anniversary for First Cryonically Preserved Human - jsnathan
http://www.newhistorian.com/50-years-ago-dr-bedford-first-person-cryonically-preserved/7841/
======
Neliquat
Just our generation's version of 'pickled punks'. I doubt many of the early
adopters have a chance to be successfully thawed, but interesting to think
about. Even if it turns out to be a technological dead end, at least it gave
is inspiration for Futurama.

